# New to this - help/advise on SA



## millpill (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, I am new to this after being advised by a friend who went through the same as my husband and I. We have been TTC for 2 years,  its been a busy stressful two years, I work long hours, busy stressful job and my husband works shifts.  Moved house last year and lived with my parents for 7 months. That put a bit of a hold/damper on TTC!! I have had all tests, hormones fine, ovulating, healthy tubes/womb and nurse said they could see my ovaries we healthy and plenty egg stock. My husband has had two samples done both with different results.

1st 
volume 2.4ml
prog motility 33%
Non prog motility 9%
Immotile sperm 58%
Total motility 42%
Sperm concen 4.6 m/ml
total SC 11 million
total motile 4.6 million
morphology 6%

2nd

Volume 4.5ml
prog motility 9%
Non prog motility 16%
Immotile sperm 75%
Total motility 25%
Sperm concentrate 12.7m/ml
total sperm count 57 million
total motile 14.3 million
Normal morph 7%

The consultant said we have a low chance of conceiving naturally. We are on the NHS waiting list and should be moving along by May 15. 

Does anyone have success stories conceiving naturally with similar figures?


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, it's not impossible but I'd try not to get too stressed about making it happen.

You can try antioxidants like vit c and e and general improvement of lifestyle but I don't think you'll get much improvement.

Go and get his reactive oxygen species checked by Dr Ramsey before treatment. Absolute essential xx


----------

